# [SELinux] - root SELInux user

## y351

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé de "permissive" à "enforcing", divers problèmes sont rencontrés :

1) je ne peux pas rentrer dans le répertoire /root, en faisant un sudo

KO :

ls -lZ /root

root:object_r:user_homedir_t 

cd /root

unable to change directory to /root: Permission denied

OK :

chcon -R -u system_u /root

ls -lZ /root

system_u:object_r:user_homedir_t 

cd /root

Pour basculer à root, j'ai dû faire :

```

chcon -R -u system_u /root 

 id -Z

staff_u:staff_r:staff_t

newrole -r sysadm_r

id -Z

staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_t

sudo -i

```

Est-ce normal ?

2) Je ne peux plus installer, faire de màj système

Voici les logs : 

http://dpaste.com/0KKH85Z

Comment autoriser cela ?

3) Lors du boot, j'obtiens des alertes du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc is not writable, unable to write /etc/mtab 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> / is not writable, unable to clean up underlying /run
> 
> 

 

Comment corriger ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

